# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  jeftinije autosjedalice

## kaillasa

:Smile:  uskoro ću kupovati 8mj. bebi autosjedalicu pa sam se bacila na proučavanje foruma i čitanje iskustava sa autosjedalicama. primječujem da većina ima "skuplje" tim mislim preko 1000kn i vjerujem da su super. 

međutim prijateljica si je kupila u King Crossu sjedalicu za djete od 9-18kg za 400kn tvrdi da joj je prodavačica rekla da je razlika između nje i skuplje jedino u tome da kod skuplje plaća poznato ime i da ta ima atest. ne znam sad točno kako se zove taj proizvođač.

sad me zanim ima li tko iskustva sa jeftinijim sjedalicama i kakva su. znam da na sjedalicama ne treba štediti ali trenutno nisam u dobroj financijskoj situaciji a opet nije mi jasno od čega je ta sjedalica za 400kn?  :?

----------


## pomikaki

nije to ništa, možeš kupiti i za manje, recimo _bubu_ - ali to ti je, čini mi se, kao da je nemaš. Kupila moja šogica. Cijela obitelj se uprla da je nekako namjesti, ali ništa od toga. Ne kupujte ni pod razno. Klima se, pojaseve ne možeš nikako zategnuti i još se uvrću. Nadam se da će ipak kupiti drugu, jer me strah pomisliti što bi bilo da se dogodi neki sudar s djetetom u tom smeću.

Bitno je kad kupuješ sjedalicu, da je možeš namjestiti dovoljno čvrsto da se kad je drmaš ne pomiče više od 2 cm. Na sjedalicu se treba navaliti koljenom i zategnuti remenje auta što više možeš. I da pojaseve možeš zategnuti preko djeteta tako da možeš samo prst provući ispod remena. 

Sad sjedalice bez atesta... hm  :/  to mi je malo sumnjivo. Ali neću se petljati jer ima ljudi koji više znaju od mene.

----------


## MGrubi

koliko para toliko muzike

uleti u sudar sa BMW-om i sa fićom, pa mi reci iz kojeg ćeš izvući živu glavu

mi smo kupili sjedalicu za 1000kn (maxi cosi) na 12 rata

----------


## puntica

ja bih se složila s MGrubi u ovome:



> uleti u sudar sa BMW-om i sa fićom, pa mi reci iz kojeg ćeš izvući živu glavu


ali isto tako mislim da si svi ne mogu kupiti bmw (ja prva)  :/ 

kod kupnje autosjedalice (bilo skupe ili jeftine, potpuno nebitno) treba obratiti pažnju na nekoliko stvari.
1) ima li atest? (neke as nažalost nemaju)
2) može li se ispravno montirati u vaše vozilo? (uzalud super sjedalica ako ne paše u neki auto)
3) je li sjedalica bila testirana? ako je, koje su joj bile ocjene? Ako nije...hmmm, ja ne bih kupovala na neviđeno, može biti super a može biti koma. ja ne bih voljela saznati nakon (ne daj bože) nesreće   :Sad:  

ako znaš koja te sjedalica zanima, ovdje možeš provjeriti kako je prošla na testovima. ove jeftinije sjedalice (kao npr. nania) najčešće imaju osrednje ocjene. najbitnije je da nisu dobile negativnu ocjenu, onda ne kupuj ni pod razno (znam da je neka chicco sjedalica isto pala na testu, tako da i ove skuplje sjedalice nisu uvijek i najpouzdanije)


sretno u odabiru


p.s. mislim da je ipak još prerano da dijete prebacite u veću sjedalicu   :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

ne moraš kupit baš BMW-a , ima čitav niz auta srednje klase sa odličnim rezultatima na crash testove

ovo je bila samo usporedba radi cjene

autosjedalicu bez atesta ne bih koristila ni da mi je netko pokloni

kad ti je nešto važno, onda je dobro se potrudjeti kupiti bar za dlaku bolje
ja sam kupila za 200kn tajmer za navodnjavanje, neki kineski, crka nakon mjesec dana
nakon toga sam kupila marku (gardena) , tajmer za 380kn, i radi ko urica
za te novce 200+380kn sam mogla kupiti najboljeg na tržištu
isto mi se desilo i sa mikserom, bušilicom, ubodnom pilom...

autosjedalica mora imati ateste

----------


## pomikaki

Što točno znači atest?

----------


## MGrubi

da je taj model prošao sigurnosna testiranja prema određenom pravilniku ili normi

----------


## MGrubi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsqE-uOtMM4

----------


## pomikaki

gdje se mogu naći rezultati atesta za pojedine modele?

----------


## tinars

objašnjenje atesta je na str 6 u brošuri
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Autosjedalice/

nikako ne kupovati sjedalicu bez atesta
zapravo, takvih ne bi smjelo biti na tržištu pa ako naletite na neku bez, bilo bi dobro javiti ovdje ili nekom iz AS ekipe.

----------


## tinars

> gdje se mogu naći rezultati atesta za pojedine modele?


linkove na neka testiranja možeš naći ovdje:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19306
ima različitih ocjena kako je puntica gore već objasnila  (vidi link u njenom postu)

atest ili ima ili nema - tu nema tj ili je prošla ili ne

----------


## tinars

:Embarassed:  
tu nema = tu nema ocjena

----------


## Elinor

> međutim prijateljica si je kupila u King Crossu sjedalicu za djete od 9-18kg za 400kn tvrdi da joj je prodavačica rekla da je razlika između nje i skuplje jedino u tome da kod skuplje plaća poznato ime i da ta ima atest.


Želim samo dodati da prodavačice koje rade na odjelima baby opreme najčešće nemaju pojma o robi koju prodaju. Nekolicina njih sa kojima sam ja pričala izrekle su takve nebuloze da ti pamet stane, i da nisam bila informirana i točno znala što želim, pitaj boga što bi mi uvalile.  :/
Osobno ne bih voljela da mi netko kupi AS bez da se sa mnom konzultira. Ipak se radi o sigurnosti djeteta i mislim da je odluku o izboru AS najpametnije prepustiti roditeljima.

----------


## Lutonjica

> prodavačica rekla da je razlika između nje i skuplje jedino u tome da kod skuplje plaća poznato ime i da ta ima atest


atest je najvažniji.
ako nema atest, znači da ne zadovoljava sigurnosne mjere, odnosno da djetetu ne pruža adekvatnu zaštitu.
a AS se koristi radi zaštite djetetovog zdravlja i života.

inače, AS 9-18 dijete smije početi koristiti kad ima najmanje 9 kg, i kad se samostalno ustaje na noge - mislim da je tvoja beba od 8 mjeseci još premala za nju.

----------


## Ancica

> inače, AS 9-18 dijete smije početi koristiti kad ima najmanje 9 kg, i kad se samostalno ustaje na noge - mislim da je tvoja beba od 8 mjeseci još premala za nju.


Tehnicki, kad beba ima 9 kg i zadovoljava uvjete proizvodaca sjedalice grupe I u koju bi dijete islo (nekad je to da beba samostalno sjedi, nekad da ima godinu dana, nekad da se moze samostalno ustati, nekad da moze samostlano hodati, ili bilo koja kombinacija istih ili nekih drugih), dijete smije ici u tu sjedalicu.

Medutim, okretanjem djeteta u smjer voznje drasticno se smanjuje sansa prolazenja bez ozljede u sudaru te postoje tzv. smjernice "najbolje prakse" kojima se pokusava ovaj rizik za dijete sto vise smanjiti. Najnovije smjernice za prelazak u as grupe I su:
1. Dijete ima barem 10 kg
2. Dijete je navrsilo godinu dana
3. Dijete samostalno hoda.

Smjernice se mijenjaju kako vise saznajemo o fizici sudara i kako ista djeluje na djecu i u kontekstu pojedinih vrsta sjedalica.

----------


## Ancica

Zaboravila sam napisati da su i lutonjica i ostali u pravu kad vele da autosjedalica MORA nositi atest. Autosjedalica koja ga ne nosi ne smije uopce ulaziti u izbor.

----------


## Pliska

Mi smo gledali sjedalicu od nania i to onu od 9-36 kg. Za sada je još u jajetu (ima 14 mj i 10,5 kg) ali bi ubrzo prešli na veću sjedalicu. 

Prije par mjeseci je ta sjedalica koju bi kupili bila na akciji u beba centru u Slo (Kopar) i otišla sam vidjeti je i prodavačica me pitala koliko je beba stara. Kad je čula da ima 9 mj. odmah me upozorila da nesmije još u tu sjedalicu iako je imao 9 kg i da do navršene godine dana mora biti u jajetu okrenut suprotno od vožnje. Ima prodavačica koje znaju što prodaju i kako treba   :Smile:

----------


## Mirta30

prevelik je ulog da bi se štedilo na auto sjedalicama


jedan dan slušam razgovor buduće mame i prodavačice
"kupit ćemo dvije sjedalice, jednu jaču jednu slabiju, jača će ići u mužev auto a slabija kod mene"   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pliska

> prevelik je ulog da bi se štedilo na auto sjedalicama
> 
> 
> jedan dan slušam razgovor buduće mame i prodavačice
> "kupit ćemo dvije sjedalice, jednu jaču jednu slabiju, jača će ići u mužev auto a slabija kod mene"


Pa i kod nas je tako. Neznam zašto kolutanje očima?!

Ja vozim obiteljski auto i većinom se beba vozi u tom autu. Muž vozi "radni auto" Ladu Nivu u kojoj nije ni bilo pojaseva pa ih je on montirao upravo radi sjedalice. Tu se beba rijetko vozii i to samo na jako kratke relacije i montirali smo jeftiniju sjedalicu. Ta sjedalica je dobra, ima atest i beba je uredno vezana u njoj. Ne vidim problem u tome što nismo kupili još jednu skupu sjedalicu i za taj auto.

----------


## Mirta30

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prevelik je ulog da bi se štedilo na auto sjedalicama
> 
> 
> jedan dan slušam razgovor buduće mame i prodavačice
> "kupit ćemo dvije sjedalice, jednu jaču jednu slabiju, jača će ići u mužev auto a slabija kod mene"  
> 
> ...


kod spomenutog slučaja je suprotno

----------


## ms. ivy

hm, ja bih se radije odlučila za rabljenu kvalitetnu sjedalicu nego za novu jeftinu. pod uvjetom da vjerujem prodavatelju i da mi odgovara rok trajanja.

/pliska, ne ide ovo tebe nego općenito pišem./

----------


## Lutonjica

> Prije par mjeseci je ta sjedalica koju bi kupili bila na akciji u beba centru u Slo (Kopar) i otišla sam vidjeti je i prodavačica me pitala koliko je beba stara. Kad je čula da ima 9 mj. odmah me upozorila da nesmije još u tu sjedalicu iako je imao 9 kg i da do navršene godine dana mora biti u jajetu okrenut suprotno od vožnje. Ima prodavačica koje znaju što prodaju i kako treba


da, znaju - u Sloveniji.
Beba centar je poznat po tome što su im prodavačice izuzetno educirane o AS.

naši loši komentari odnose se na hrvatske prodavačice, prvenstveno u TL-u.

----------


## Pliska

> hm, ja bih se radije odlučila za rabljenu kvalitetnu sjedalicu nego za novu jeftinu. pod uvjetom da vjerujem prodavatelju i da mi odgovara rok trajanja.
> 
> /pliska, ne ide ovo tebe nego općenito pišem./


Znam da neide mene ali ipak da prokomentiram   :Smile:  

Ja se isto nebi ustručavala kupiti rabljenu ali ima puno ljudi kojim aje to "sramota". Koliko god glupo zvučalo, ne jednom sam naletila na komentar okoline "ma daj, pa šta ću kupiti rabljenu kad za iste pare, čak i jeftinije, mogu kupiti novu". No, kakva je kvaliteta, to se ne pita.

Uglavnom, ja sam se počela veseliti kad vidim bilo kakvu sjedalicu u autu jer ih još uvijek većina vozi djecu bez. Mnogi imaju jaje, a kad se preraste jaje onda mama drži dijete u ruci ili dijete stoji između sjedala   :Sad:   Zato, neka kupe i jeftinu, opet bolje nego ništa.

Na kraju krajeva, zakonski bi sve sjedalice koje su u prodaji trebale imati atest. Zar ne?

----------


## Cathy

> Mirta30 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> prevelik je ulog da bi se štedilo na auto sjedalicama
> 
> 
> jedan dan slušam razgovor buduće mame i prodavačice
> "kupit ćemo dvije sjedalice, jednu jaču jednu slabiju, jača će ići u mužev auto a slabija kod mene"  
> 
> ...


Mi smo isto tako napravili. Kod mene je Maxi-cosi Priori XP jer češče vozim dijete a kod supruga MC Priori SPS.

----------


## puti

moje pitanje če vam se činit glupo ali nismo nit vozači,nit imamo auto pa nismo ni upučeni u to.al planiramo uzet AS jer nas znaju frendovi ili kumovi tu i tam nekud prevest,odvest na izlet i sl.pa da stalno ne žicamo odlučili smo kupit.več sam postavila pitanje o onoj bubu as,al ipak smo odustali od nje.budući nam treba nekad samo 1x mj.i to tu po gradu zaista nam se ne isplati kupovat neku skupu.no čitam sad o tim atestima pa me zanima gdje se to pri kupnji može provjerit.dal ga ima ili nema?
ovi razni linkovi koje ste tu postavili gdje se može vidjeti o testiranjima i sl,ajme meni-ne snalazim se ...   :Sad:  
  pa ak može info.-gdje vidjeti taj atest?  :?

----------


## Mukica

pa MOZE SE VIDJETI tu: objašnjenje atesta je na str 6 u brošuri
http://peternel.ipapercms.dk/demos/RODA/Autosjedalice/

klikni na link misem
kad ti se otvori brosura prolistaj do strane 6

nije OPCE komplicirano, dva tri klika misem i gotovo

----------


## lidać2

ja imam samo rec da je bolje ikakva sjedalica nego nikakva...
...muka mi je otic u vrtic po dijete kada gledamo koliko ljudi samu ubace dijete na zadnje sjedalo i hajmo.... :/

----------


## puti

> ja imam samo rec da je bolje ikakva sjedalica nego nikakva...
> ...muka mi je otic u vrtic po dijete kada gledamo koliko ljudi samu ubace dijete na zadnje sjedalo i hajmo.... :/


 Upravo tako i ja mislim

----------


## Frida

Mi ne vozimo, nemamo auto ali smo kupili kvalitetne AS, nesreća se može desiti u frendovom autu, baš onaj jedan put mjesečno kada nekud idemo, tako da mi to nikada nije bio razlog kupovine nekvalitete AS.

----------


## Pliska

Oa nisu sve jeftinije autosjedalice nekvalitetne isto tako kao što nisu ni sve skupe autosjedalice kvalitetna. Koji puta omjer cjena-kvaliteta nije baš adekvatan.

Cijenu više puta diktira robna marka, a ne kvaliteta.

----------


## Frida

> Oa nisu sve jeftinije autosjedalice nekvalitetne isto tako kao što nisu ni sve skupe autosjedalice kvalitetna. Koji puta omjer cjena-kvaliteta nije baš adekvatan.
> 
> Cijenu više puta diktira robna marka, a ne kvaliteta.


slažem se, mi smo se vodili po testovima, a skuplje su redom imale bolej rezultate.

----------


## Sirius Black

Da ne otvaram novu temu ubacit ću se ovdje.

Vidjela sam od kolege s posla u autu malo čudnu sjedalicu. Kaže on da nema pojma jer je posudio auto rođacima s djetetom od tri godine pa je tak sjedalica ostala. Nije imala pojaseve za vezanje djeteta unutra u sjedalici nego je pojas od auta tak provučen da ide ukoso preko djeteta u sjedalici. Znači donji dio pojasa je provučen kroz sjedalicu a gornji (ako se dobro sjećam) ide kroz otvor na naslonu sjedalice pa preko djeteta i onda se dolje normalno kopča. Je li to ok ili su ljudi improvizirali? Mislila sam da su se možda strgali remenčići od sjedalice jer mi je izgledala dosta stara, pa su tak zakopčali.

----------


## daddycool

tko to zna.
brdo proizvođača, brdo načina vezivanja.
trebalo bi provjeriti upute proizvođača.

----------


## ms. ivy

meni to zvuči kao booster.

----------


## Anemona

> Da ne otvaram novu temu ubacit ću se ovdje.
> 
> Vidjela sam od kolege s posla u autu malo čudnu sjedalicu. Kaže on da nema pojma jer je posudio auto rođacima s djetetom od tri godine pa je tak sjedalica ostala. Nije imala pojaseve za vezanje djeteta unutra u sjedalici nego je pojas od auta tak provučen da ide ukoso preko djeteta u sjedalici. Znači donji dio pojasa je provučen kroz sjedalicu a gornji (ako se dobro sjećam) ide kroz otvor na naslonu sjedalice pa preko djeteta i onda se dolje normalno kopča. Je li to ok ili su ljudi improvizirali? Mislila sam da su se možda strgali remenčići od sjedalice jer mi je izgledala dosta stara, pa su tak zakopčali.


Pa kaj to nije buster s naslonom za veču djecu u koji se dijete na taj način veže pojasevima od automobila?

----------


## Anemona

ms.ivy u isto vrijeme.

----------


## daisy may

meni se čini kao as od 15-36kg.... :/ 
u njima se klinci vežu pojasevima od automobila ako se ne varam, ili?!

----------


## Juroslav

to je AS grupe II/III (od 15-36 kg) u kojoj se dijete veže pojasom auta i sasvim je legalna i obavezna za djecu težu od 18 kila

druga je stvar jesu li ju oni koji su ju koristili ispravno koristili (ima li to dijete barem 15 kila, a poželjno čim bliže 18)

----------


## Sirius Black

Booster nije sigurno, onda je vjerojatno ova sjedalica, nisam to nikad vidjela pa mi je bilo čudno. A i znam da dijete ima max. tri godine, valjda ima 15-ak kg.

----------


## Juroslav

i ovo se zove booster, samo kaj ima dodatak 's naslonom'

----------


## Maslačkica

> nači d*onji dio pojasa je provučen kroz sjedalicu* a gornji (ako se dobro sjećam) ide kroz otvor na naslonu sjedalice pa preko djeteta i onda se dolje normalno kopča.


Čekaj.. nešto mi nije jasno ovdje... pa zar nije da pojas cijeli treba prelaziti preko djeteta, tj. znači, normalno kao kod odraslih da im prelazi donji dio pojasa preko kukova, bokova ili šta li je već...   :Embarassed:  
Ja sam shvatila iz ove priče da je donji dio pojasa provučen nekako SAMO kroz AS... ili?

----------


## Maruška

> nači d*onji dio pojasa je provučen kroz sjedalicu* a gornji (ako se dobro sjećam) ide kroz otvor na naslonu sjedalice pa preko djeteta i onda se dolje normalno kopča.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Čekaj.. nešto mi nije jasno ovdje... pa zar nije da pojas cijeli treba prelaziti preko djeteta, tj. znači, normalno kao kod odraslih da im prelazi donji dio pojasa preko kukova, bokova ili šta li je već...   
> Ja sam shvatila iz ove priče da je donji dio pojasa provučen nekako SAMO kroz AS... ili?



Kad je Sirius gledala sjedalicu bila je prazna. I zavezana. Sasvim po propisu.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				nači d*onji dio pojasa je provučen kroz sjedalicu* a gornji (ako se dobro sjećam) ide kroz otvor na naslonu sjedalice pa preko djeteta i onda se dolje normalno kopča.
> ...


Aha.. ok. Meni se učinilo da priča da je AS pričvršćena donjim dijelom pojasa, a preko djeteta samo gornji ide... 
 :Smile:

----------


## lovely___love

http://dodyshop-prodavnica.com/produ...oducts_id=1708

http://dodyshop-prodavnica.com/produ...oducts_id=1321

a sta kazete za ove dve as - koje po ceni spadaju u jeftinije a ipak imaju ateste
ne dvoumim se izmedju ova dva modela vec ih uzela kao primer,jer u Beogradu u vecim prodavnicama ima as o kojima je bilo rec na forumu,dok u manjim gradovima npr.u Smederevu gde sam ja(grad od stotinak hiljada stanovnika)u prodavnicama decije opreme ima samo as nekih domacih proizvodjaca(koje necu ni da komentarisem),i tipa Bertoni,Bertonne i sl.
Nije meni problem da odem do Bg-a  :Smile:   nego me kopka jer se nigde na forumu(ako nesto propustila sorry) ne spominju modeli ovih proizvodjaca (ni na testovima ) pa da cujem vase misljenje ili iskustvo

----------


## mis-pis

Mnoge sjedalice koje imaju ateste nisu testirane od strane npr. ADAC-a. Oni inace testiraju sjedalice koje i imaju ateste, ali se mnoge bas i ne proslave. :/ 
Znam da od jeftinih iz kategorije 0+, nania beone sp/osann beone sp/kidsimsitz beone sp je dobro prosla http://www.kids-im-sitz.de/index.php?Osann_BeONE , a tako i safety1st mimas http://www.baby-markt.de/DOREL+Mimas...t+2008+Gut.htm .

----------


## lovely___love

ok,znam ja to,ali da li neko drugi osim nemaca radi testove jer broj testiranih as nije bas velik u odnosu na ponudu na trzistu

----------


## daddycool

testiraju i drugi, ali mi nekako uvijek uzimamo testove od njemaca i austrijanaca zato što su te sjedalice najčešće i na našem tržištu i zato što su rezultati dostupni na internetu. mnogi testiranja obavljaju za svoje potrebe i te testove ne objavljuju.

----------


## lovely___love

Hvala,bas to pokusavala da saznam    :Smile:

----------

